# A blown glass working steam engine.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Has this been shown?
A blown glass working steam engine, can run at 500 rpm.
Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this was posted some time back. Pretty impressive piece, probably worth a repost.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know one guy posted a working model he made, but it was made out of copper and metal.
I don't know if a glass blown was ever shown.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

too cool. reminds me of a hit and miss engine, I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is simply amazing. Thanks for the post, Ed!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Steam is way cool!

Mamod SE-3 dual cylinder Alcohol Burner 1963









Empire 92 1939









Resurected Wilesco D10 dual action single cylinder w/stephenson gear early 60's


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice video:thumbsup:

Love the SE3, I have a couple engines myself, Bob...

...the aforementioned Wilesco D10...



















...and a Mamod TE1a...



















...I also restored a Krick Model 2, it has since moved on to another owner...click for the video...


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Now I'm green with envy, always wanted a Mamod tractor, and your D10 has original paint and all the parts....one of these days.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

That's unreal, runs great too, but I'll stick to brass and steel thanks.
This was my last build, a donkey engine and steam winch for skyline logging.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Umm, I got the embed thingo off utube and put it between the ut symbols, how do you post a video please.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BK R said:


> Umm, I got the embed thingo off utube and put it between the ut symbols, how do you post a video please.


click everything after the = sign on you tube in the address bar.

then come back here and click the you tube icon. 

put what you copied in between the {yt}{yt}

It should be here.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rkenney said:


> Now I'm green with envy, always wanted a Mamod tractor, and your D10 has original paint and all the parts....one of these days.:smilie_daumenpos:


Always wanted one of those tractors, this one was a poorly listed Ebay item that came with the spirit burner. That's a sweet spirit burner you have with your D10. My engine was a gift from my mother-in-law and has the Esbit burner. Hope to get a spirit burner so that I can run it indoors with my TE. There were no instructions with the TE, but I found a live steam forum that helped me out. I made a video of the adventure...


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Like this?

http://youtu.be/WSuzDoOVIc4

that's the best I can get.
Try again.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great TE1 video! 

The spirits burner is a makeshift replacement. Didn't like the Esbit burners and it didn't come with one anyway (lot of missing parts.) Esbit is smokey and stinks! Just need to be careful with spirits, especially outside; it'll be lit but you won't see the flame!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

You copied too much! Just the part between the =



See, and who was it said they couldn't learn me nothin'?

Oh, that'right, she's my wife!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm too old to catch those mamod TE's, a throttled Wilesco is easier for me.
That looks like a genuine mamod burner to me, they changed to them (for export) before they fitted the sight glass instead of the level bung.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Getting ready to fire this up tomorrow...my D10 hooked up to a Meccano/Steel Tech Ferris wheel, a stock kit that I beefed up with locking bushings and an extra brace or two. The kids want to see their Lego peeps go riding...


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great Ferris Wheel! Are we going to get a video?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really cool. You can see what happens in the steam chest and the transfer of energy to the piston. Thanks, Ed.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rkenney said:


> Great Ferris Wheel! Are we going to get a video?


I should have one up late tomorrow or Saturday...

Yes, Patrick...it really helps you appreciate what it took to make a Big Boy work so well...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man shay I would love to see your collection some time in person


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Not much of a collection, I'm afraid...just the Mamod and the Wilesco now. I'd love to get a 45mm gauged something though...

Finally put together a video...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need a different gear to make the seats go around a little faster? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep...still rummaging thru my Meccano parts...it was designed for a higher RPM electric motor.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice video


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

How did I miss this!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> How did I miss this!


Now all you have to do is blow one up, make it the size you need. 

Cool? HUH? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't worry ed, if i build one it's sure to blow up!


----------



## Fackler Rebel (Oct 26, 2013)

Way cool reminds me of the old days.

Reb


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I play? 

My son with his Jensens, which was our Science Fair project last year ("Using Steam to Generate Power"). Most people at the fair were surprised to learn that nuclear reactors are just steam engines.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

On a larger scale, here we are in a room full of steam engines at the Connecticut Antique Machinery Association in Kent, CT. 






and


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Can I play?
> 
> My son with his Jensens, which was our Science Fair project last year ("Using Steam to Generate Power"). Most people at the fair were surprised to learn that nuclear reactors are just steam engines.



I think I would rather have a steam engine blow up then a nuclear reactor.  
The reactors I see while driving down the roads you can see their vapor in the sky from many miles away rising high in the sky.

I had one of those when I was a kid, I can't remember what kind it was but I played with it for hours at a time. 
As with most of "MY" toys I got as "MY" presents, they got passed down to my brother who eventually destroyed them.
I fought to keep my trains!:smokin:

I wonder if it is possible to make a model nuclear reactor?
Big Brother watching this?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Most people at the fair were surprised to learn that nuclear reactors are just steam engines.


That doesn't surprise me at all! 

All that schooling (pre-K and even younger) and people seem to know less and less...

My favorite Mark Twain quote, "I never let schooling interfere with my education."

Jensens are nice, great project and video.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Love those Jensons...who made the walking beam engine? ...is it running off one of the Jensons?


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> Love those Jensons...who made the walking beam engine? ...is it running off one of the Jensons?


Sadly, no, that's just a cheap plastic model. Miles wanted to include it in his Science Fair project because it kind of demonstrates some aspects of the way steam can work (sort of). And it looked cool on the board. Keep in mind, this is for the 3d Grade. You can see it a little better in these.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome...they do draw the womanfolk too... :thumbsup:


----------

